# Help me to choose Tankmates



## tirtha1979 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Friends,

Am Tirtha, from India. I am not new to fish keeping, but really new when it comes to cichlids. 5 months back I have started to keep cichlids for the first time. Let me give my Tank Details first.

Tank Size: 4'X2'X2' (120 US G)

Filteration: 2 Internal powerfilter with 500l/hr and 1000./Hr flowrate with double sponge. Planning to move into Eheim 2217 shortly.

Decoration: Substrate is 2-3mm river sand with lots of large rocks to make caves. Using Crushed corals to buffer pH.

pH: 8.5, Nitrite:0 (KH and GH yet to measure)

Current Tankmates:

Neolamprologus brichardi (#6)
Julidochromis marlieri (#4)
Julidochromis regani (#3)

Take a look at my tank pictures.




























Please help me out to choose correct tankmates which can be kept with Bichardies and Julies. Not looking for aggressive ones and max size should be 6".

with Regards,

Tirtha
Gurgaon, India


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Welcome! 
Your tank looks great, and you've got some beautiful fish. However, you've already got some of the more aggressive Tanganyikan cichlids, and there are not many other species that will do well in your tank.

My first concern is that you have 2 julidochromis species. They can and will cross breed, and you will likely end up with only 1 pair. I suggest getting rid of which ever you like less.

My second concern is the brichardi. They will take over the entire tank and kill most other tank mates once established. A pair of breeding j. marlieri should be able to hold their own, but that's about it. Brichardi are good in a single species tank, and if not provided with one often kill off the other species. You've got some time before they could take over your tank, and the julies may help keep them in check.

N. Leleupi may be able to withstand the julies and brichardi. You should split your rocks up into distinct territories, or the julies will try and claim the whole works. I have found that keeping at least 20 cm of open sand between rock piles keep my fish from claiming more than one territory.

Some of the Tanganyikan catfish, Synodontis petricola or S. multipunctatus, might work out well. Again, they need caves to hide in.

Since this is a fairly large tank, maybe you could try a school of jumbo Cyprichromis. You would need to keep an open area of sand with some rocks up on end where they can sleep. No caves, or else the rock dwellers will try to claim them, but the cyps will need a place on the bottom where they can rest in peace. If you try this, I would have a back up plan in case it doesn't work. Where are you going to put fish that are losing?

I haven't kept any of the larger, bad tempered shellies... Telmatochromis sp. "Temporalis Shell" may be another possibility for your tank.

Good luck! :fish:


----------



## tirtha1979 (Apr 10, 2008)

@triscuit: Thanks a lot for your kind words and help. As a beginner I made this mistek, as I really unaware about the high aggressiveness of Bichardis. In this tank, Julies are really come and cool, but Bichardis are becoming bad day by day.

As being in India, my great problem is, Tangs are very rare here. You will get Malawi every where but Tangs are hard to find.

After reading through your post, I changed my mind. Either I will move the bichardies out of the tank and add more species or I will wait for now. There is no point adding more species and killing them by the nasty bichardis. 

Thanks again for your kind help.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I made the same mistake when I first started. :? Brichardi are such pretty fish, but they are nasty.

I have to order my fish online and have them shipped to me. The closest fish store that carries any Tanganyikans is nearly 500 km away. Perhaps you can find some online retailer that will ship the fish you are looking for.


----------



## gunther (Nov 25, 2007)

I totally agree with Triscuit.. I made the SAME mistake with my first tang tank. I would keep the Marlieri (they are one of my favorites) In my first tank I had a Frontosa (7 stripe), Calvus, Marlieri(4) , Neolamp leleupi(3),Neolamp cylindricus(1), along with a trio of Lamp Caudopunctatus. They lived together for Years. If you dont do the Frontosa, I would add the cyprichromis( 6-10) Good Luck


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

For such a nice tank Brichardis will indeed outspawn and eliminate the competition eventually.

Although - and here comes the devil's advocate - Brichardi don't need a group to start with, one pair is enough. Why don't you give it a try and add some more Lamprologine species to make some competition for those bruisers.

Neolamprologus leleupi (1m/3f)
Neolamprologus Buescheri (1m/3f)
eliminate one of the Julie pairs to avoid hybridizing ...and you only need one pair 1m/1f
...what else, 
Altolamprologus Calvus or Compressiceps pairs

...I'd say give it a try. If you see the Brichardi outspawn the others then just syphon the fry out and grow them up in a separate tank. On their own they wouldn't be so nasty, with minions (as they will raise an army) they will meticulously eliminate the competition :dancing:

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tirtha1979 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone for your inputs. Actually I am not thinking about breeding right now. Cause 5 months back when I got them, they all were just kid, hardly .5" in size. They will take time (May be another 12 months) to be matured to star breeding (Am I correct?).

As the julies are growing, I am really in a bad position to identify the difference between Regani and marliery.  God know which 2 species I got here.

After seeing your comments, I am getting bit courage to add some more. How about,
4 Leleupi and 6 Cyprichromis? :wink:


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

I currently have a 55 with Brichardi and 2 Calvus. (there is also a clown pleco, yo yo botia and some kuhli loach, however you never see them).

The Brichardi seem to spawn about every three weeks or so. Usually about 50 are seen free swimming, then within a day or two the Calvus have taken care of all of them.

The Calvus are also fun to watch protect themselves, by bending slightly and exposing their scales to their attackers. They act very casual when doing this and the Brichardi always back off.

I have been in the hobby long enough now to know enough to get me in trouble. :wink:

My best experiences with fish that typically are not compatible is to get them all as juives. sure they mature and their real personality come out but there is occasionally (emphasis on occasionally) an accepted familiarity there that allows some co-existence.

I have also had the "luxury" of multiple spawns of various fish that I was able to trade at several local LFS. Thus allowing to enjoy the hobby without spending "real" money. (yes I know food costs "real" money. LOL!)

Your tank is an awesome size for multiple fish. What I might recommend is breaking up as much line of sight as you can. I am having huge success with a large piece of driftwood and alot of plants. The Brichardi and can be diggers in sand but for the most part stay away from areas with plants, at least in my tank.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Dr Kaushik Bose (May 26, 2003)

Dear Tirthankar
Nice to get details of your tanks in this forum.Yes you are right its easy to find Malawis here in India but hard to get Tangs and Victorians.
I m sure that Lilupi, lampros could be good to add and their colourations is also stunning.
Because of the paucity of the fishes do not think to redecorate your tanks, Its rally looking awesome.  
Regards
Kaushik


----------

